# Edup ED-1296 Vista x64 driver?



## Black Panther (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a USB wifi adapter 802.11g/b V2 

Been searching the net for a couple of hours now 

Perhaps someone is familiar with a site where I can find and download this?

Duh the only one I found here didn't work...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2009)

all the information i find on it is in another language, however a very foreign ebay site informed me that the unit may have an atheros chipset.

If this is the case, you may well find a generic atheros chipset that does the job for you.

(if not, well - look around for what specific chipset it has)


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I also found out it has an Atheros chipset. Forgot to mention it.

On the original cd (win 2000, ME & XP only) the "utilities" are called Sagem though...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2009)

try and find out what atheros chipset it uses, and look for either a generic atheros driver, or google for other brands using that chipset that have released vista x64 drivers.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't remember where it said 'atheros'... just that I seen it somewhere...
I'm trying italian, french and now a spanish site. Those where they ask you to verify the garbled numbers and click download.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 13, 2009)

I made it! 

This was the driver I needed: http://rs29.rapidshare.com/files/131711285/EDUP_802.11g_wireless_LAN_USB_Adapter.zip

Thanks Mussels for your time.


----------



## qwertyNK (Oct 17, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> I made it!
> 
> This was the driver I needed: http://rs29.rapidshare.com/files/131711285/EDUP_802.11g_wireless_LAN_USB_Adapter.zip
> 
> Thanks Mussels for your time.



Hi!!!Can you help me!i buy edup ed-1296 on ebay,but driver that was on cd is not from this model...now i use windows seven x86 and i cant find driver fo this adapter.i've downloaded driver from your url but it diddnt match...can you help to find this driver fo vista or seven x86?

sorry for my bad english)


----------

